# Twisp clone recipe needed



## PhillipF

A while ago I got myself some Twisp Peppermint from their Origins line and fell in love with it. Tastes exactly like mint imperials. Since then I have not been able to recreate that flavour, no matter what I try. Has anybody perhaps tried to clone this flavour from Twisp?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

PhillipF said:


> A while ago I got myself some Twisp Peppermint from their Origins line and fell in love with it. Tastes exactly like mint imperials. Since then I have not been able to recreate that flavour, no matter what I try. Has anybody perhaps tried to clone this flavour from Twisp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Probably tastes nothing like it but the best mint flavoured vape I have ever tried is from the super premium Moku Oyotsu Bolt.

Spearmint flavoured and is super smooth on the throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I've never tried twisp, but you can try Kringle's Curse - there are two versions, simple and a bit more complex. It tastes just like an endearmint...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PhillipF

Thanks @Rude Rudi. I have made Kringle's curse and its quite nice, but i find it a bit too "creamy". Love the XXX mint recipe on the forum though...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I quite like this one, used TFA Menthol. Too much menthol maybe to approximate mint imperials, but you could decrease the menthol percentage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lady Inquisitor

I haven't tried that Twist juice, but FlavourArt's Peppermint tastes quite a lot like Mint Imperials to me. It might take you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhillipF

Lady Inquisitor said:


> I haven't tried that Twist juice, but FlavourArt's Peppermint tastes quite a lot like Mint Imperials to me. It might take you in the right direction.


Might have to try it......quite a few flavours that are close to mint imperials but it just needs a little something extra to make it pop...that little something extra is what eludes me  

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

